# Upgrading from 6gb to unlimited for Uber + Lyft



## Byf8thpber (Mar 28, 2018)

Here is my major question. 

I am currently on a family plan with t mobile and it costs me 15 a month for 6 gbs of data. I use about 4-5 gbs some months and hardly go over so this is perfect for me. 

I just signed up to be a driver, and I don’t want to worry about running out of data in the middle of a ride. 

If I upgrade to unlimited for 45 a month, would this be 100 tax deductible? I know you are supposed to split it based on percentages, but If that 10 percent threatens, or does push me over into a plan that needs unlimited, then would all of it still be tax deductible? 

Also, I’ll be in a different city for a month, so would that month still be tax deductible even if I didn’t give any rides? 


Thanks a lot guys, I’m all set up, this is just my last concern.


----------

